# Type me :D



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Infj 5w4 or possibly infj 4w5.
Just a vibe :happy:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

INFJ imo.

EDIT
I want to add that the Ni shines through in several of the questions in the OP, but most clearly in answers like these:



> wouldn't describe myself as simple at least, and everyone who knows me knows this. I'm one who's searching for myself/want to create an identity.
> 
> I'm a mix of many traits..sometimes contradictory..so it's hard to write everything. I admit I don't know exactly what my core trait is..and that's what I've been searching for for years but it always seemed so far away even though I always felt it was there.. when I ask someone to define me they tell me that I'm searching for myself, I guess its' bcz I've made it very obvious.


Ni doms have this idea of themselves as being very malleable; the self is simply a vessel for a greater concept, an idea, something which is changeable to fit a vision of who you see yourself to be or who you want to become. It doesn't have to be something very specific or concrete, so it's more just the attitude of seeing oneself as an object which can be shaped in accordance to one's will. You don't see this in other types.

I also don't see Fi-Te in you at all; this constant focus on feelings and empathy suggests a feeler type to me which is to say that INTJs can't be feelsy, but their feelsy-ness isn't going to try to emphasize on the greater empathy in the universe (that's a very extroverted concept, especially Je, of trying to align things holistically in order to be as possibly generalized and inclusive as possible) which Fe does. Rather, their feesly-ness is going to be much more private and related to the self and personal experience of things.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

For some reason I don't feel am an INFJ anyway :/ @angelcat, I turn to you..mind taking a look at my thread sometime? :tongue:
One thing I can say is that I have a very fluid personality, so ca. 40% of the stuff I have mentioned earlier might have changed..if need more info, ask 

Thanks to those people who have typed me earlier..it's just that I love as much perspective as possible


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I would say ISFP or INFP. ISFP= Fi, Se, Ni, Te. And INFP= Fi, Ne, Si, Te. 

To figure out if you use Ne over Ni and Se over Si I would suggest taking these and post your results:

Se vs Si test 

1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? 
2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) 
3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or get stuck in an outdated routine, want tradition, are nostalgic, and relive past experiences (Si)? 
3.Are you about being spontaneous (Se) or rules and regulation (Si)? 
4.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si)
5.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? 
6.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style traditional and conservative? (Si) 
7.Would you say “I can tell that’s a car because it has wheels, it’s moving, it looks like others cars, it’s made by Ford” (Se) or “Cars in my mind are always purple, therefore that moving vehicle is not a car” (Si)? 
8.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? 
9.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…

Ne vs Ni test 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

@Kitty23 Thanks! 
*I would say ISFP or INFP. ISFP= Fi, Se, Ni, Te. And INFP= Fi, Ne, Si, Te. *

Fascinating, the period I decided to become more sensory, I'm typed as S more often :laughing: But my whole life it's been my N that has been my hugest challenge in a world of Ss..so it's new/weird to think I've been an S this whole time :shocked: :laughing:
*
To figure out if you use Ne over Ni and Se over Si I would suggest taking these and post your results:

Se vs Si test 

1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? *
I literally listen to all kinds of music. I really need the diversity..but my dominant taste depends on life states..sometimes it's instrumentals (but I listen to _different _instrumentals in that period) sometimes death metal, sometimes folk music, etc etc. it's just all kinds and all languages.

* 2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) *
Def. the first one. I'm def. an overall/big picture type. This may sound outside MBTI, but if I'm interested in something, I literally absorb it all.
*
3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or get stuck in an outdated routine, want tradition, are nostalgic, and relive past experiences (Si)? 
*80% the first one, yet am quite nostalgic too..might have something to do with enneagram..I'm very much an 'interested in newness' stuff person.

* 3.Are you about being spontaneous (Se) or rules and regulation (Si)? 
* 50/50, but I wish I were as spontanous as I was when I was younger..

* 4.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si)*
Both..I like to take in all ways that can help.

* 5.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? *
My dream life is to try all those thrilling stuff, mentioned it earlier in this thread too 

* 6.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style traditional and conservative? (Si) *
Many people say I have good taste/clothing style and should consider becoming a designer/work in fashion lol..but that's just my external..am nothing like those fashion girls underneath.

* 7.Would you say “I can tell that’s a car because it has wheels, it’s moving, it looks like others cars, it’s made by Ford” (Se) or “Cars in my mind are always purple, therefore that moving vehicle is not a car” (Si)? *
LOL the last one doesn't make sense, so def the first.

* 8.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? 
*I'm not that good at watching movies to the end...I get impatient easily if its not fast enough..so I leave 20 min unwatched :laughin::laughin::laughin::laughin:

* 9.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 
*100% first one.

*10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!*

* Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…* I don't know how it works but in certain things I'm a mix of se/si..here, I relate 60% to Se, 40% to Si.

* Ne vs Ni test 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? *
Def. the last one.

* 2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
*Relate more to last one.

*3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
*purpose, possib.,insights, randm.

* 4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
*Im both known for jumping from topic to topic (since I connect errthing) but also that I have tunnel vision so lol dont know what that's about.

* 5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
*More like Ni here, I'm rarely random...but might appear..

* 6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
*Ne here.

* 7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
It's start from the inside then gets out.

8.Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
*Ne here.

* 9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
*Perhaps more like Ne..
*
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.*
So 'Ne' here it's scary ahahahah

* Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.*


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hmm from the results you seem to be both high Ne and Se. 

Think about your natural self. The you before you became influenced by people and experiences. That will be your true type 

Here is the INFP's second and third functions in real life: 

Auxiliary Ne (INXP): Your life has so much potential! I can see many different possibilities for your future! Let me share them with you! There is more than one way to look at this situation. It would be a shame not to talk about them all. That’s a great idea, but what about this? Or this? Or that? Let’s discuss and consider them all. I have an analogy that fits this situation, but you’ll have to hang in there to the end, because at first it will sound random. I promise, it isn’t! Let me paint the big picture for you! Let’s try this, it’s new and it’s crazy but it might work! Yes, I thought you might make that decision / that this would happen. Excuse me, I need to write a story…

Auxiliary Si (ESXJ): The last time I tackled this project, using this technique worked, so I feel confident in my ability to succeed using the same technique. This restaurant is laid out different than it was the last time I was here; those tables were on the patio, and they had red curtains, not green. I’m happy to provide you with the details of why I am making this decision. I recognize this street, so I know where to turn! This holiday is meaningful to me, because it allows me to connect to my family or my culture. I’m disappointed if we can’t celebrate it together every year. If we’re going to do this project, let’s do research to see how others have done it before we start. I like to reflect on my own past experiences when making decisions in the present, and believe I can learn from others’ mistakes.

Now, here is the ISFP's second and third functions in real life: 

Auxiliary Se (ISXP): I could be doing one of six things right now, and I’m bored just standing here, so let’s go out and do something! I want to go bike riding again this weekend; there’s this gorgeous place in the mountains that you have to see to believe, but it’s a six mile ride so pack your gear. Uh oh, she’s mad. I saw her facial expression change for a second, and that’s never a good sign. I want to try out lots of things, and test my body to see what it can do. I can learn to do this quickly, and then I want to help you learn it. Come with me! Don’t just stand there, we can do this! Right now, I’m chilling in the backyard with a glass of tea and watching the light move through the trees, but later I want to go rock climbing. I can’t wait! It’s going to be awesome! I can trust what I have experienced first-hand.

Tertiary Ni (ISXP): I love the silence. It allows me to think about my future, and what I want to accomplish. I like to come up with new ways of doing or seeing things. Don’t tell anyone, but I like symbolism, archetypes, and mysteries. I find them interesting. I sometimes feel like I know what is going to happen, before it happens… and I’m usually right. I don’t know how I knew that about you; I just did. I can visualize a goal, and won’t stop until I turn it into a reality. I trust my insights more in my creativity than in life, but am learning to use my random moments of foreknowledge to create long-term goals.

What resonates with you and what doesn't?

How much of a day dreamer are you and idealist? Are you mostly go with the flow but sometimes like a little bit of a plan? 

Or are you more down to earth and practical? Do you like to discover as you go? Are your senses super strong? Ex. you walk into a room and instantly say "What's that smell?" Are aesthetics important to you/the look of things?


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

@Kitty23
*Hmm from the results you seem to be both high Ne and Se
*
^And that's how I break MBTI :kitteh: În all seriousness, I feel I'm moderate I, strong N, almost balanced F/T, and marginal J/P.. <---looks slightly more like INFJ than INFP..that's the only thing that can explain me both high in N and S, should've been 'Ni-Se' but according to your test I got more Ne..

*Think about your natural self. The you before you became influenced by people and experiences. That will be your true type 
* 

Perfect point! Thats what I also always say, our childhood self is the true self..as a child I was almost opposite of when I got older. I don't remember everything but I know I was very athletic/kinesthetic/an 'explorer' compared to most kids back then which sounds like Se..yet I was highly intuitive/creative, mostly N..but as I got older (not so much now) I turned into this






:laughing:

When I imagine my childhood self and take the test I get a balanced INTP..in fact, the first time I came across MBTI I got INTJ then INTP. As a kiddo I wasn't this emotional/compassionate, feeelsy etc as am today..but I got more and more in touch with this side and now it became more dominant..so are you still 100% sure am Fi dom and not Ti..I mean if I were a sensor..I could be an ISTP too..

As much as ISFP is very like me in my Se ways (which seems like I have a lot of) my backbone today is NF. I have an ISFP friend and on the surface we appear quite similar, until you talk to both..you see we're from different planets.

*How much of a day dreamer are you and idealist? Are you mostly go with the flow but sometimes like a little bit of a plan? 

Or are you more down to earth and practical? Do you like to discover as you go? Are your senses super strong? Ex. you walk into a room and instantly say "What's that smell?" Are aesthetics important to you/the look of things?*

For the sake of getting to my core; when younger I was more of a practical dreamer. I went/go with my own flow/plan 
Discover as I go sounds good and I have super strong senses yup. But my N is just as high (+somewhat balanced F/T) since I read between the lines and 'get it all'/absorb emotional atmoshphere and ask..who's hurting my heart? :laughing: 
In the last years I've become more interested in aesthetics ^^

Thanks so far though! I guess the time has come to make that video that I've been procrastinating since 2015 :laughin: Will prob be much easier then perhaps


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

@Kitty23

Am I missing something, or I don't see what you judge as Fi in her responses? 

These stereotypical questions do not work, as they are too simplified, and @Havahism is simply not aware of herself well enough(which is normal), to be able get it right without any doubts.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Apple Pine said:


> @Kitty23
> 
> Am I missing something, or I don't see what you judge as Fi in her responses?
> 
> These stereotypical questions do not work, as they are too simplified, and @Havahism is simply not aware of herself well enough(which is normal), to be able get it right without any doubts.


Yayy you in my thread xD Heyyyyyyy..how dare you call me unselfaware? :shocked: :laughing: I swear to god/allah people around me are tired of me being too self-aware :O and here you tell me this? :crying: 

These tests are just a tool. I said am moderate I, strong N, almost balanced T/F, marginal J/P. ^^ If you guys _really _ think people can't be balanced and have to fit stereotypical types..well ouch :laughing:

But what do _you _personally think Apple Pine?


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Havahism said:


> Yayy you in my thread xD Heyyyyyyy..how dare you call me unselfaware? :shocked: :laughing: I swear to god/allah people around me are tired of me being too self-aware :O and here you tell me this? :crying:
> 
> These tests are just a tool. I said am moderate I, strong N, almost balanced T/F, marginal J/P. ^^ If you guys _really _ think people can't be balanced and have to fit stereotypical types..well ouch :laughing:
> 
> But what do _you _personally think Apple Pine?


It was a long road...but here I am! lol

You are more self aware than most. It doesn't make you very self-aware. People tell you are very self-aware, as they compare you to others. Someone has to say how it is :laughin:

Of course they don't have to fit stereotypical types. These letters are stereotypes, I'd say. A beginning, before getting into functions. lol, we can play these letters. I'd say I am E/I, N, T/F, J/P. Cool, huh?

I think you are always looking for feelings outside yourself to express yourself. Fe user. Also, of course, Ni, as I don't see any kind of trying to perceive the reality using sensing-like impressions(Si), and I tend to trust Entropic. He said it's Ni, so that probably is right.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yo..so I still dont feel like am an INFJ..if I forget my childhood for a while..today I'm more like an INFP.

Took this test purely based on gut/without thinking and got this:
http://similarminds.com/cgi-bin/newembj.pl

Introverted (I) 51.61% Extroverted (E) 48.39%
Intuitive (N) 70.59% Sensing (S) 29.41%
Feeling (F) 63.64% Thinking (T) 36.36%
Perceiving (P) 56.67% Judging (J) 43.33%

Your type is: INFP

INFP - "Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population.

The reason I get slight introversion is because I clicked 'not shy' (because am not shy anymore actually) and that am also very open, but those traits are associated with extroversion apparently. I could see myself as a Ne dom according to mbti since am all about newness/possibilities (Ne-Fi) than values (Fi-Ne)..but most of the time I've been too introverted so its hard for me to see myself as a possible extrovert/ENFP even :shocked: But then again if am not in a melancholic mode I get highly energetic/expressive compared to the typical INFP..

*Enneagram Test Results
*
Type 1 Orderliness	||||||||||||	43%
Type 2	Helpfulness	|||||||||||||| 56%
Type 3	Image Awareness |||||||||||||||| 70%
Type 4	Individuality |||||||||||||||||| 80%
Type 5	Rationality |||||||||||50%
Type 6	Cautiousness ||||||	30%
Type 7	Adventurousness	||||||||||||||||||	80%
Type 8	Aggressiveness ||||||||||||	46%
Type 9	Calmness ||||||||||||||	53%

When I see myself as a whole, adventurousness have been one of my hugest thing..I've mentioned it everywhere even. Recently I score high on 4 (always 4 first) , 7, and 3..how is that possible? 

Your main type is Type 4 
Your variant stacking is sxspso

I get 'Omni' most of the time but perhaps am slighty more sx- as contradictory as it is that am a demisexual saint..but they say sx in this sense isnt sexual in that way so whatever :laughing: 

All am trying to do by sharing those info's is so someone confirms my ultimate stuff :laughing:
@Entropic Since you were already in my thread: I stole you again haha..do you still see me as INFJ..and do you know why I score equal 4/7?


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Havahism said:


> Yo..so I still dont feel like am an INFJ..if I forget my childhood for a while..today I'm more like an INFP.
> 
> Took this test purely based on gut/without thinking and got this:
> http://similarminds.com/cgi-bin/newembj.pl
> ...


Tests are unreliable and SHIT. I suggest reading up on the socionics type because theyre spot on for me at least. MBTI ones are not.
Socionics Types: IEI-INFp
Socionics Types: SEI-ISFp
Socionics Types: ESI-ISFj

For enneagram i suggest the same. I always get 4 or 5 highest on enneagram tests and theyre not even in my tritype.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

@karmachameleon I dont know why people say 'tests arent reliable' lol..you get what you are...so why shouldnt it be reliable. I get 4 always, and INX often..so based on what we score highest we can find the core types.

One group criticizes MBTI, another Socionics lol..I personally like MBTI more..so I want to know my type in MBTI ^^

Recommending INFp (haha I actually think I am IEI) for me in socionics is highly possible, but I*S*Fx is out the question. My whole mission in life is to become the opposite of those :laughing:


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Havahism said:


> @karmachameleon I dont know why people say 'tests arent reliable' lol..you get what you are...so why shouldnt it be reliable. I get 4 always, and INX often..so based on what we score highest we can find the core types.


Because the questions are either too general (and people misinterpret them) or too specific.
And your result varies depending on if youre healthy or unhealthy.



> Recommending INFp (haha I actually think I am IEI) for me in socionics is highly possible, but I*S*Fx is out the question. My whole mission in life is to become the opposite of those :laughing:


Why is S out of the question? What do you mean by "my whole life mission in life is to become the opposite of "those""?


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

karmachameleon said:


> Because the questions are either too general (and people misinterpret them) or too specific.
> And your result varies depending on if youre healthy or unhealthy.
> 
> 
> ...


See, some people are either more introvert or extrovert, more feeling, thinking, etc. so general questions are accurate actually.

I've shared my biografi in this thread from the beginning and nothing says I have ever been or might be an S, so wont repeat all that again :/ :kitteh: I struggle with the last letter more..but I feel I'm quite close..I _might _be INFP. 

Thanks so far though! :happy:


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

@Havahism here are some questions for you. Please elaborate in your answers.



> 2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
> 
> Nr. 1 is my home. Reminds me about all the reflections I've done. *Actually nr.2 distracts me and makes me uncomfortable.*


Why does the second image make you uncomfortable?




> 3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> I wouldn't describe myself as simple at least, and everyone who knows me knows this. I'm one who's searching for myself/want to create an identity.
> 
> ...


Please tell us more about how you are not open-minded.




> 4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
> 
> Balanced first of all. Even MBTI wise..at least I want to become more grounded. I've been so confused and floating around for years, always restless. I have deleted many traits about me I didn't like (which was influenced from other people) and even changed my name, to give myself a fresh start. So now I'm sculpting myself.
> 
> ...


Describe what it's like to not be in the moment.




> 5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> *There was a time I was trying to be a specific way according to where and with whom I was, but now I'm almost the same everywhere.* Even in this forum. I'm quite transparant.
> But apparantly I come off as more sure of myself than I really am. I wanted to hide my insecurities and didn't
> know it worked. *I've experienced huge difference between an N's and a S's understanding of me.*


What specific way were you trying to be?
What do you mean by the difference between an N's and S's understanding of you?




> 9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
> 
> Very confident, non-self concious haha, energetic, more accepting (I tend to not welcome new ideas easily unless it somehow fits my own definitions), and feel like I can do anything xD


Tell us more about being self-concious.



> 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
> 
> I prefer one on one more often, but I also like a medium group of similar-minded people. *If I could only clone myself* xD


Is this about getting as much interaction as possible as quickly as possible?




> 11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
> 
> OK if I ever respected old traditions it was all because of my parents. I never wanted to disappoint them so I acted like those things meant anything to me. If I really see value in something, I hold it dear, if not I discard it in a second, don't care how long it has existed.
> 
> *I see most people as too simple and accepting.* I'm very neutral towards people.


In what way are most people too simple and accepting?




> 16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
> 
> See 6. also I'm very sporty actually, all kinds of sport energizes me. I get energy when I know more about myself + when I move around a lot. Also when I feel understood and I'm talking about deeeep stuff. I like asking normal people weird and crazy questions to confuse them lol.


How energizing is it to talk about or experience something new? How does it compare to the things you've listed?




> Outside of work and school, how inclined are you to investigate something that interests you?
> 
> I investigate all the time


How important is this to you?




> When planning future activities with your significant other(s), do you generally like to take the lead?
> 
> Uhhh..I'm really balanced in this area..I really want everyone to be heard..*but in romance I prefer someone more dominating.*


Tell us more about wanting someone more dominating.




> Are you almost always on time?
> 
> Often..


What is it that motivates you to be on time?




> Which do you cause more of: order, or chaos?
> 
> Order.


Tell us more about the kind of order that you create.




> If you had to choose one, which would you rather have: great sex, great friends, great love, or great ideas?
> 
> *Great ideas/experiences*, great love (and the rest follows haha!), great friends..


Please elaborate on choosing the great ideas and experiences.



> Do you ever feel socially awkward?
> 
> Yeah.. but I hate social 'rules'


Tell us more about being socially awkward.




> Do you enjoy finding out what makes things work the way they do?
> 
> LOVE it.


What is so enjoyable about it?




> Do you often have a hard time thinking of things to talk about?
> 
> Sometimes yes, *sometimes head is racing with thoughts that needs to come out.*


Tell us more about what the experience is like for you?




> Other than that I am very sentimental,* I get nostalgic a lot*, I need to experience emotions/things deeply (Si?) But I value Se much higher I guess, even as a child I was very Se oriented compared to other siblings. I get 'kinesthetic intelligence' after intrapersonal on tests too.


Please tell us more about your experience of getting nostalgic a lot.



> I'm not as practical as they describe INFJs either. *But I am too orderly to be a P*. I can't stand clutter, and I want to learn to be more spontanous..which makes me doubt P. *Yet, I plan the smallest thing in advance, but might not always do it*. I'm also not so outwardly people oriented though I really enjoy/need deep relationships.


Tell us more about being too orderly.
Why is it important to plan the smallest thing in advance?
How often do you make plans but not follow through on them?



> *One thing I can say is that I have a very fluid personality*, so ca. 40% of the stuff I have mentioned earlier might have changed..if need more info, ask


In what way do you have a 'fluid personality'?




> 1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)?
> I literally listen to all kinds of music. *I really need the diversity*..but my dominant taste depends on life states..sometimes it's instrumentals (but I listen to different instrumentals in that period) sometimes death metal, sometimes folk music, etc etc. it's just all kinds and all languages.


Would you say that this need for diversity extends to all areas of your life?




> 3.Are you about being spontaneous (Se) or rules and regulation (Si)?
> 50/50, but *I wish I were as spontanous* as I was when I was younger..


What keeps you from being more spontaneous?




> 4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)?
> Im both known for jumping from topic to topic (since I connect errthing) *but also that I have tunnel vision* so lol dont know what that's about.


Give us one or more examples of the tunnel vision.


If you had to choose from one of the following, which would you choose:

You will be granted all the great ideas and experiences that you can possibly imagine, forever. But you will have to give up being able to understand your identity, forever.
You will be granted a complete understanding of your identity, forever. But you will have to give up any and all new experiences and ideas, forever.


----------

